# 2015 Honda Fit for UberX?



## ashton18

I'm considering a 2015 Honda Fit for my next car purchase and I'd also like to start doing UberX in my area. 

Does anyone know if this car is allowed? I've ridden in many Prius C's and they're way smaller than the Fit.

Thanks!


----------



## UberLuxbod

I would suggest it is too small.

The Prius C is called the Yaris in the UK and I wouldn't consider it big enough either.

Either car would have very little leg room behind even a fairly short driver.

And if you get deactivated or the rates are dropped I doubt you could use it for anything other than Pizza Delivery.

Rideshare is not a long term deal.

It operates in a grey area of iffy Insurance coverage.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

I use a Yaris for UberX, and I've had passengers comment on it being roomy. I think it's reasonably well designed.

I am using a 2007 that's probably 65% of the way through its depreciation, though - Im not sure it would make economic sense to drive UberX with a new vehicle -- your operating cost per mile is going to be a lot higher, and your potential losses in the event of a collision due to diminished value are higher, setting aside the other issues. Do a careful accounting of costs, and pay attention to what other Uber drivers in your market are ACTUALLY saying that they earn before you jump.


----------



## ashton18

Thanks for your insight! I currently have an '07 Dodge Caliber but I'm not sure if it's an accepted vehicle. 

Do you happen to know what the vehicle requirements are? I've tried contacting Uber but they never replied :/


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

Vehicles must be 4 doors, in clean cosmetic condition (this is fairly loosely enforced, it seems), in sound mechanical condition (there is an inspection) and 2007 or later. As of Jan 1, vehicles will need to be 2008 or later. There used to be a requirement (maybe only in some markets) that vehicles also have < 125k miles when brought into service, but I am not sure that this continues to be the case. As I understand, Vehicles that are 2005 can no longer be used as of Jan 1 2015, so consider the phaseout as well when purchasing a vehicle. The way things are presently going with rates and driver on boarding, though, I doubt very many of us doing this right now will be doing it in two years, so that aspect is likely irrelevant.

I would suggest getting the cheapest car you can that meets the requirements, and which won't be perceived as a piece of junk by customers. I cut corners and got a car with horrible rear seat holes / wear, etc and invested in some nice neoprene custom seat covers. Huge savings, (cheaper car, $170 for the covers) and the car actually looks nice.


----------



## Guest

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> Vehicles must be 4 doors, in clean cosmetic condition (this is fairly loosely enforced, it seems), in sound mechanical condition (there is an inspection) and 2007 or later. As of Jan 1, vehicles will need to be 2008 or later. There used to be a requirement (maybe only in some markets) that vehicles also have < 125k miles when brought into service, but I am not sure that this continues to be the case. As I understand, Vehicles that are 2005 can no longer be used as of Jan 1 2015, so consider the phaseout as well when purchasing a vehicle. The way things are presently going with rates and driver on boarding, though, I doubt very many of us doing this right now will be doing it in two years, so that aspect is likely irrelevant.
> 
> I would suggest getting the cheapest car you can that meets the requirements, and which won't be perceived as a piece of junk by customers. I cut corners and got a car with horrible rear seat holes / wear, etc and invested in some nice neoprene custom seat covers. Huge savings, (cheaper car, $170 for the covers) and the car actually looks nice.


Can you provide information to conform this


----------



## LookyLou

If your 2007 Caliber is in good condition it should be fine to get started.

The Fit is acceptable and there are many using them for UberX.

I would suggest getting signed up with your current vehicle and drive for a while to see if this gig fits your needs. I would not buy the Fit just to do this job. Only buy the Fit if you would buy it anyway even if you didn't Uber.


----------



## UberFrolic

I used to drive around a honda fit. They're actually spacious. Can't tell from the outside. I would not recomend a PRIUS C. Too small in my opinion.


----------



## Fauxknight

I use a PriusC and get a lot of comments about how roomy it is inside, at least compared to the exterior perspective. Still a bit small, but it gets the job done.



UberLuxbod said:


> The Prius C is called the Yaris in the UK and I wouldn't consider it big enough either.


Same frame, completely different body and everything else, the Yaris hybrid probably uses the same drivetrain. We have both the Yaris and the PriusC here in the states, but not the Yaris hybrid.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Frame?

We don't build cars with a frame in the UK.

Apart from the London Taxi and a few 4x4 Pickups/double cabs and the Discovery 4.

Have only seen the Toyota Aqua/Prius C in pictures so I will concede to your more detailed knowledge.

But if they both sit on the same floorpan then the dimentional differences can't be huge.

Especially with regard to rear passenger space.

I still consider it to be too small for work use. Unless you are delivering parcels or food that is.

And if people use such cars you are in effect limiting the rates Uber can charge.

And have indirectly caused the rate drops that have hit UberX profitability.

Even if Uber had cars of that size on the list of acceptable vehicles in London.

I doubt anybody would have one. Or be able to find Hire & Reward Insurance for one easily or cheaply.

If a driver had to work elsewhere I doubt they would find it easy to find a Private Hire Co willing to put such a small car on the run.


----------



## jimx200

ashton18 said:


> I'm considering a 2015 Honda Fit for my next car purchase and I'd also like to start doing UberX in my area.
> 
> Does anyone know if this car is allowed? I've ridden in many Prius C's and they're way smaller than the Fit.
> 
> Thanks!


NO, NO, NO..they should have called it the "No Fit". Nephew has one and we took a 3 hour trip in it and damn, it's just too cramped and can't imagine trying to haul 4 people in it. It's mileage is not anywhere as claimed ether with nephew getting 36mpg on highway and driving under 65mph. Performance is very lacking: headed up a grade with gas pedal to the floor and this engine is really struggling and noisy. Passing? Forget about it..gutless wonder. Road noise is very annoying when 60mph or more. My Mazda 6 never felt so good after that ride in the Don't Fit.


----------



## LAuberX

Your current car is fine for 2 more years on Uberx if it is in good condition.

I doubt any of us will be here in 2 years, that is an eternity.


----------

